#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άλλες εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Εκτιμήσεις >  > > >  >  >  Δελτίο εκτίμησης τρωτότητας κτιρίου σε σεισμό.

## leo

Πελάτης μου ζήτησε να συμπληρώσω το παρακάτω δελτίο και να συντάξω μια Τεχνική Έκθεση, ώστε η ασφαλιστική του, να του εκδώσει την ασφάλεια του γραφείου του.

Είναι προ 55' επομένως δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο θα βρω και τον φάκελο με κάποια έστω μικροφίλμ.

Επίσης δεν γνωρίζω αν το Τ.Ε.Ε. είχε εκδώσει πίνακα ελάχιστων αμοιβών.

Η ευθύνη του μηχανικού;

Γιατί η ασφαλιστική να "πετάει το μπαλάκι" στους μηχανικούς;

Εσείς τι θα κάνατε; Θα υπογράφατε ;

Οι ερωτήσεις στα συνημμένα πιστεύω να είναι ευδιάκριτες;

Μην λησμονήσουμε πως μιλάμε για διαμέρισμα πριν του 55'

----------


## Xάρης

Για ελάχιστες αμοιβές σε περιπτώσεις που δεν καλύπτονται από τη νομοθεσία υπάρχουν κάποιες συστάσεις που θα τις βρούμε *ΕΔΩ*.
Δεν έψαξα να δω αν είναι μέσα και η περίπτωσή σου.

Προσωπικά δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα να υπογράψω μια τεχνική έκθεση και ένα τέτοιο έντυπο το οποίο είναι ένας πολύ καλός οδηγός.
*
Όμως:*

Θα συγκέντρωνα όσα περισσότερα δεδομένα ήταν δυνατόν. Π.χ. Οικοδομική άδεια, χαρτί ελέγχου από την ΥΑΣΒΕ αν ήταν στη Θεσσαλονίκη από το σεισμό του 1978 (αντίστοιχα για Αθήνα για το σεισμό του 1981), έγγραφες μαρτυρίες ιδιοκτητών με θεώρηση γνησίου υπογραφής κ.λπ.Θα αναφερόμουν στον τρόπο εξέτασης του κτηρίου. Δηλαδή, μακροσκοπικά, μόνο οπτικός έλεγχος κ.λπ. Επίσης, στην απαίτηση για λήψη π.χ. καρότων για την εύρεση της αντοχής του σκυροδέματος πετώντας το μπαλάκι πίσω.Με βάση τα παραπάνω και με πάσα επιφύλαξη καθότι δεν έγιναν όλοι οι απαιτούμενοι έλεγχοι σύμφωνα με τις *Προδιαγραφές Στατικού Ελέγχου* που καλύπτει και την περίπτωση προσθήκης άρα και τον έλεγχο υφισταμένου σε κάθε περίπτωση, είτε έχουμε οικοδομική άδεια είτε όχι και αναλόγως των δεδομένων και των ελέγχων που έγιναν ή δεν έγιναν... _σας πετώ το μπαλάκι και υπογράφω ουσιαστικά ένα χαρτί με το οποίο απλώς παραθέτω δεδομένα, περιγράφω διαδικασίες, αποποιούμαι ευθυνών και από εκεί και πέρα κάντε ό,τι νομίζετε._

----------


## leo

Χάρη σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ,
κάπως έτσι έλεγα να κινηθώ, απλά επειδή δεν μου είχε τύχει ξανά, δίστασα στην αρχή για την υπογραφή μου, μιας και με τις ασφαλιστικές εταιρίες δεν θέλω να έχω πολλές πολλές επαφές.

Αλλά με βάση την παράγραφο 3, όπως την σύναψες δεν νομίζω να έχω πρόβλημα.

----------

